# �Service Side Detection System�



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

*“Service Side Detection System”*

First off, I have a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. I was driving last night and I noticed that the blind spot detection light kept going on and off on the passenger side (even though there was nothing there). Then I got the dreadful “Service Side Detection System” message. I wish it was the “Side Detection System Unavailable”, since that is probably dirt or snow. I arrived at my destination, where the car sat for about two hours. I turn it back on and the same message came up right away upon startup. Only this time the they were not lighting up at all. So, I turned the car off and turned it back on and this time the passenger side would lit-up almost the entire time.

Back in December of 2014, I had this same message come up and they put it a 22971842 module. It fixed the problem for one month! Then when it happened again they did the same repair again, and it has not been an issue for two years. Back then I had a warranty so I did not care.

I notice that the part costs $332.00 US, (I live in Canada so that is $432.00). Plus, there is always a dealer markup, so I imagine the part will be at least $500 CAD. I know they have to take the rear bumper off so I imagine a few hours of labor at $100 an hour. Then sales tax, so this could easily be a $1000-dollar fix. That seems very expensive for a part that lasts maximum two years, or possibly even a month!

Anyone else having issues with the 22971842 modules? If the dealer says that is the issue (which I imagine it will be), is there something I can suggest to them? Also, to add to this, last time they did this they had my car for an entire week in the middle of winter! So, I will defiantly be requesting a ‘loaner’ or rental.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might try a visual inspection to see if it's a connector issue. Perhaps a little cleaning and dielectric grease will do the trick.

If that doesn't work, GM Parts Direct sells the module for $205. I'm not sure what it takes, but I wouldn't think it would be that difficult for a DIY replacement. If it needs programming, then hopefully you can find a dealer that will do that. That should cut down on the bill.

Otherwise, you might call around to see if any independent shops have the tools to programming.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

So just an update on this issue. 


Dropped the car off Monday morning at 7:00am. They called about two hours later saying that the 22971842 module would have to be replaced again (as I suspected). They had to order the part and it would be in by the next day. The repair cost is $621 CAD. I was able to talk them down to $300 (before tax), after I explained this ridiculous situation.


Picked up the car on Tuesday around 4:00pm. Got into it, turned it on and drove about five yards and now the drivers side was going off. So I brought it back to them, they would look into it the next day since it was now 4:00.


Got a call today (Wednesday), and they now have to order that part for the other side. The adviser, will look into it to see if he can get me a deal again. So the car sits another night. 


Mean while I called GM, and basically they said that I am out of luck since the car is beyond its three year warranty and the part was replaced two years ago.


I guess the good part is, at least I have a one year warranty on those new parts. If this happens again after the year, I think that I am just going to but tape over top of the sensor indicator lights.

For people that have found this in the future, here is someone else who had the exactly same issue, only with a 2014 model;

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/151353-blind-spot-monitoring-indicator.html

Long story short, it seems this is happening because water is getting into the module and is freezing, which is destroying it. The module is under the rear bumper fascia, and it is exposed to all the elements. So if you live in a warmer climate than you are probably safe.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ours is giving the error again, for the second or third time (I can't remember). But the first time we had it fixed, it was covered under the bumper to bumper. So the subsequent time be brought it in, they fixed it for free and gave us a loaner since it was a repair to a warranty repair. Going to see if I can swing that again. Otherwise, I just will deal with the stupid message and no blind spot sensors.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

94mustang said:


> Long story short, it seems this is happening because water is getting into the module and is freezing, which is destroying it. The module is under the rear bumper fascia, and it is exposed to all the elements. So if you live in a warmer climate than you are probably safe.


Either that or it's water along with road salt. We typically don't see salt outside of the snow belt. Either way, the module isn't as water tight as it needs to be.

See if you can get the defective module back for a autopsy.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Ours is giving the error again, for the second or third time (I can't remember). But the first time we had it fixed, it was covered under the bumper to bumper. So the subsequent time be brought it in, they fixed it for free and gave us a loaner since it was a repair to a warranty repair. Going to see if I can swing that again. Otherwise, I just will deal with the stupid message and no blind spot sensors.


You are lucky they gave you a loaner, at my dealership if you dare to ask for a loaner they make a stink about it. Including tomorrow (which I imagine they will have the car all day), I have been without a car for four days in the middle of winter. Where I live it is below 0 Fahrenheit! That is also assuming they will fix it tomorrow and not need additional parts.

Does anyone know how that works. Even though the car is out of warranty are they supposed to give a loaner car, or is it at the dealerships discretion? Like I have a '94 Mustang that I still bring to the dealer I doubt they would give me a loaner since the car is so old.


Also, as 'ChevyGuy' said, I did read that somewhere that if the salt + water gets into those connectors, that is can cause major problems to the sensors.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, ours was covered under warranty, so we got the free loaner because of that - and likewise afterwards since it was a free repair to a warranty repair (essentially warrantying the warranty). Recalls they also give us a loaner. They're real good about it, and are the ones who offer them to us.

For repairs that are out of pocket (out of warranty), they'd be doing you a giant favor to give you a loaner for free, there's no requirement to do so. I'm sure they'd be happy to let you pay for one, but I'd never expect a free one.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

All these computers and electronics are very, very expensive to maintain. In Canada there is no lemon law, so I will probably have to pay to fix this once every couple years. So far here are the things that have gone wrong with my Cruze;
1) Water Pump had to be replaced (warranty)
2) Trunk Latch had to be replaced (warranty)
3) Passenger door handle had to be replaced (warranty)
4) Passenger side window was having issues (warranty)
5) Got a 'over heating turn off AC' message (warranty)
6) Rear Brake caliper completely seized up (out of pocket)
7) Brakes had to be replaced at 30,000 miles since they rusted up (out of pocket)
8) And the blind spot sensor issues (out of pocket)

Mean while my 1994 Mustang Convertible (3.8 V6), has brakes that were installed six years ago, they have very little rust. The water pump is elven years old. The trunk latch and passenger side window has never been serviced in 23 years. To go a step further it still even has its original alternator and fuel pump from 1994.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

If they get it fixed this time it might be wise to maybe spray some flexseal or something to coat the connector so it stays dry and clean.


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

Hi all, I'm new here and signed up just to talk about this issue. My wife's 2013 Cruze eco started doing the same thing with the side detection system. It was just out of warranty so we decided to let it go for a while. 
WELL, then things started getting weird. The radio/nav/backup camera stopped working (most of the time). Then the dash gauges stopped working, no spedo/rpm/temp/fuel. Then she was driving at night and the headlights turned off while she was going about 50mph, she didn't really know because of the gauges, so this happened a few times and I brought it down to the dealership.

So I asked if this was covered under a recall or something and they told me no and that I should expect things to go wrong with a 4 year old car. So after telling him I'd rather drive the car into the river then let him work on it I brought it to another dealership about 25 miles away. They told me it was the object sensor modules (both of them) and it would cost roughly $1060 to fix it. They were able to reprogram it to get the gauges working for now.

So any Idea's of what I should do? I really don't feel like I should pay for this, the guy at the service desk even said it was nothing that we did that could have caused this. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NeilThewheel said:


> So any Idea's of what I should do? I really don't feel like I should pay for this, the guy at the service desk even said it was nothing that we did that could have caused this. Any help is appreciated.


You might inquire what it would take to just disconnect them. As for any out-of-warranty coverage, it's not up to the dealer, it's up to GM. If GM isn't wanting to help, I don't think there's any options that won't cost you more money in the long run.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Just have them disconnect them. With diagnosis and disconnecting the sensors and tying up the harness was a whole $160. They'll just short again if they're replaced, so it's not worth the cost (ours was the same $1600 to replace them), which is why I just had them tied up.

Our right side sensor shorted internally and took down the data line - making the cluster stop working, and the left side sensor shorted at the connector, blowing the radio screen fuse constantly.


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

I'd love to just disconnect them, the service guy said it was a "through module" and I couldn't bypass it. So your saying this can be done and you won't get diagnostic codes poping up? Our state inspections here in VT are wicked strict and won't pass with dash warnings/codes.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You'll always get a "Service Side Detection" notification on your DIC in the cluster, but that is it. No CELs.


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help!
I'll ask if they can disconnect and tie up the harness. That sounds like the best way out of this mess. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

NeilThewheel said:


> Thanks for the help!
> I'll ask if they can disconnect and tie up the harness. That sounds like the best way out of this mess. I'll keep you guys posted.


That's what we did. Even the dealer tech thought the prospect of them charging us $1600 to replace the two modules was crazy. Maybe I'll replace them later myself (though the harness needs to be replaced, too), but if that's the case, they are being sealed to the fullest extent. 

Car literally went from nearly non-functional inside (the car itself ran and drove perfectly fine) instantly back to normal.


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

I just got off the phone with the dealership service tech and he said he could disconnect and tie up the harness and it shouldn't effect the gauges, however he said it would not pass inspection with the dash warning. So I'm not sure this is the way to go about it. 
I'm very frustrated with chevy customer care, they aren't going to stand by their crappy products.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This isn't Chevy's fault - it's the supplier of the sensor, though I do think this should be under special coverage. 

A vehicle inspection should not be thrown by an additional sensor which is not standard on all trim levels not working. It's no different than someone having a Cruze without blind spot monitoring inspected - what, are they going to fail them for not having blind spot monitoring at all?


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

Chevy should be at fault for installing such a sensitive piece of electronics to the bumper cover without any weather proofing. It's bound to fail in any climate that gets moderate rain or snow. They might not have made the lousey modules but they chose where and how it was mounted.
Anyway, the state inspection will fail because of the service side sensor message on the dash. Not because they don't work but because of the message.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

You need a new state then, because that's bullshit.


----------



## NeilThewheel (Apr 17, 2017)

VT liberal politics for ya. Vote conservative or your state is next! They changed the inspection laws for this year and its really taking a toll on low income folks who drive cheap old cars and trucks. I don't care, state inspections don't save lives it's just another tax.


----------



## 2014cruze2ltw/mt (Nov 26, 2013)

Had a similar problem on my 2014 Cruze 2LT. It has to do with the negative battery cable. GM special policy # 14311. They fixed it no charge. The problem with the side detection system is a whole other story. The car is out of bumper to bumper warranty. Had it fixed under warranty once almost a year ago & now it's not working again. Beginning to regret I bought that piece of **** system. $600.00 to fix it & the car has less then 26,000 on it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

2014cruze2ltw/mt said:


> Had a similar problem on my 2014 Cruze 2LT. It has to do with the negative battery cable. GM special policy # 14311. They fixed it no charge. The problem with the side detection system is a whole other story. The car is out of bumper to bumper warranty. Had it fixed under warranty once almost a year ago & now it's not working again. Beginning to regret I bought that piece of **** system. $600.00 to fix it & the car has less then 26,000 on it.


The fix under warranty is itself warrantied for one year. It should have cost you nothing.


----------



## denno (May 2, 2017)

Do you have the part # (2013)? I can't seem to find it online.
Thanks–


----------



## lenny6283 (May 14, 2017)

My 2013 Cruze Eco had the "Service Side Detection System" warning in December 2016. The dealer said it was the passenger side sensor, charged me $430 for the part and $360 for labor because they had to remove the bumper. In May 2017 my driver side sensor failed, I crawled under the bumper and popped the sensor out of its holder and disconnected it from the wiring harness within minutes. Does anyone know why the dealer said they had to remove the bumper, am I missing something?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

lenny6283 said:


> Does anyone know why the dealer said they had to remove the bumper, am I missing something?


I looked at the factory manual. Replacing the park assist/rear object detection modules calls for removing the fascia. However, there's nothing as far as a remove/replace procedure for the side object detection. My guess is that they were looking at the park assist procedure. The real question is what does the labor manual show since that's what they'd be looking at.


----------



## G.IT (May 18, 2017)

Hi Everyone...so about a week and half ago, we had some heavy rains in the City of Toronto. From that day on, I received the "Service Side Detection System" message on my dash.

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ - fully loaded with push button start etc...with just over 26,000 kms.

I'm typing this as I sit at the dealership.

Up to this point, the car has been running fantastic. Your thoughts on the message I received?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sensors or the connection at the sensor has shorted. The sensors aren't sealed (for whatever stupid reason), so they have a bad tendency to fail.


----------



## G.IT (May 18, 2017)

Hi MP81, Thank you for the prompt reply.

Does this mean there is something wrong with the right side passenger side of the sensor? Is it the Blind Spot Sensor which is on the passenger side mirror, or is it the sensor when reversing/backing up?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It would be the blind spot sensor, which is located on the side of the rear bumper. But yes - the sensor has stopped working. 

If you're under warranty, have them replace it, and then silicone the living **** out of it to seal it up.


----------



## G.IT (May 18, 2017)

Hi MP81,

Ok...I'm just waiting for the service advisor to come back to me as I sit here in the waiting lounge at the Dealership.

The car is definitely still under warranty.

Is there a Part Number or something I should be looking for when it comes time to check out to make sure the sensor was replaced?

I'm not very mechanically inclined when it comes to vehicles, and I am leasing this car, so I'm not sure if I should apply silicone to seal it up as I will be returning the vehicle next year for another one.

Your thoughts?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm not sure which part number it is - I've had trouble finding it myself, but you'll know its fixed because the message will go away. I'd ask if they can seal it up for you, as they may be able to.


----------



## G.IT (May 18, 2017)

Apologize for the delay in responding back...

So I received the car shortly there after, and I'll include some of the information from the invoice:

A C/S: SERVICE SIDE DETECTION SYSTEM MESSAGE DISPLAYING ON DASH
CAUSE: 7073 SERVICE SIDE DETECTION MESSAGE ON
6420320 SIDE OBJECT SENSOR REPLACEMENT

PART#: 23424942 MODULE (N/C) WARRANTY

PARTS: 0.00 LABOR: 0.00 OTHER: 0.00 TOTAL-LINE A:
26868 7073 SERVICE SIDE DETECTION MESSAGE ON 6420320 1.60 SCAN TEST
FOR SERVICE SIDE DETECTION MESSAGE ON, CODE B101D PERFORM DIAGNOSIS,
TRACE FAULT TO RIGHT SIDE OBJECT DETECTION MODULE. RIGHT Side Object
Sensor Replacement PROGRAM CODE 5B596
****************************************************

Hope this helps, and MP81, thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## 2014cruze2ltw/mt (Nov 26, 2013)

It was the pass. side that failed under warranty. Driver side failed out of warranty. They said it was water intrusion. You'd think they'd make them water proof considering the location.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

What's the easiest way to access these? I haven't had a chance to look yet but I'd like to know where to start.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> What's the easiest way to access these? I haven't had a chance to look yet but I'd like to know where to start.


lay on your back under the rear of the car, tucked up in the wheel well all exposed, you see them clear as day


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> lay on your back under the rear of the car, tucked up in the wheel well all exposed, you see them clear as day


About to hit 1k gallons, so doing my FF this weekend. I'll look at it at that time. Thanks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> About to hit 1k gallons, so doing my FF this weekend. I'll look at it at that time. Thanks.


when mine failed under warranty, mechanic brought me in the shop to show me where they were, he couldnt believe gm decided that was a good spot, lol


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

boraz said:


> when mine failed under warranty, mechanic brought me in the shop to show me where they were, he couldnt believe gm decided that was a good spot, lol


The problem is that it's a radar system. It can't see though sheet metal. So it has to be located in a spot where the radio waves can go though the surface. That ends up being the bumper fascia.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I took at look at mine over the weekend and wow, that is a horrible setup. The wiring harness connectors and sensor connectors were full of dirt and road salt. I cleaned both harness and sensor connectors out with MAF cleaner and coated the sensor connector with dielectric grease. On the wiring harness there is an opening for a white clip to slide up to remove the wires from the connector, but it leaves the whole connector open for moister. I filled that slot in with dielectric grease too. So far so good with that.

One thing I noticed is that I put mud guards on the car over the summer and I think that helped keep it somewhat cleaner. The guards are right there to block crap from flinging up into the bumper cover.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They'd be perfectly fine in the location they chose...if they had decided sealing the stupid things _might_ be a good idea...


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought I remember a thread about a year ago where the side detection sensors were just unplugged all together.

MP81- Was this your case, or someone else with a diesel? Not sure if that would get the service light on the dash to go out, but $1000 for what some people may debate is a non safety issue is a lot of money.

Nice convenience sure, worth the expense for repair I don't think so.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I thought I remember a thread about a year ago where the side detection sensors were just unplugged all together.
> 
> MP81- Was this your case, or someone else with a diesel? Not sure if that would get the service light on the dash to go out, but $1000 for what some people may debate is a non safety issue is a lot of money.
> 
> Nice convenience sure, worth the expense for repair I don't think so.


Yeah, we had them unplug the sensors and tie the harness up and all the issues stopped.


----------



## 68554 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am in the same boat. I originally had them both replaced in march of 2016 under warranty. 
Then one side failed again in August 2017,of course not under any warranty.
Now the warning in the DIC has turned up again.

I called GM Canada and complained jus to make myself feel better.

I leasing my diesel and am not looking forward to another repair at my cost for a defective design on a car that I don't own.

Oh the joy of car ownership.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> I took at look at mine over the weekend and wow, that is a horrible setup. The wiring harness connectors and sensor connectors were full of dirt and road salt. I cleaned both harness and sensor connectors out with MAF cleaner and coated the sensor connector with dielectric grease. On the wiring harness there is an opening for a white clip to slide up to remove the wires from the connector, but it leaves the whole connector open for moister. I filled that slot in with dielectric grease too. So far so good with that.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I put mud guards on the car over the summer and I think that helped keep it somewhat cleaner. The guards are right there to block crap from flinging up into the bumper cover.


Well, after cleaning and waterproofing mine, and a few weeks of heavy rain, I no longer get the passenger side lighting up when nothing is there.

I wouldn't doubt if the poor location is impacting the sensors, considering how much dirt and grime mine had after only a year.

I'd recommend that everyone with functional sensors clean the connectors and grease them up. It might save them from failing.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I know the radar sensors are on the L and R inside of the rear bumper cover, but where is the control module? Are there any smart phone apps that read chassis codes related to this system?

There are lots of electronics exposed to moisture spray on an automobile. Sub par materials, design, or construction are the only reason for these expensive failures!


----------



## Sigherdee (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi everyone. Joined the site to chat about this issue. I have a 14' Chevy Cruze 2LT - And I'm up here in Sask Canada! This is my first winter with the car, and maybe about a month ago my passenger side blind spot sensor light would flash and flicker, but would work. It slowly started getting worse, to the point where maybe a week or so ago it just stopped coming on all together. Even when i started the car, the sensor light wouldn't light up on the right side. Now yesterday i got the warning "Service Detection Sensor System" or whatever it says. After reading up on the topic, i have a strong feeling this happened from water getting into the sensor, and freezing at night. As recently i have driven thru lots of puddles, and it gets well below freezing here during the night. While its a little frustrating for this to be happening, especially considering I wont have warranty to fix the issue, (got a 2 year warranty thru the used dealer) is it safe to say I can go on ignoring the issue and driving it as is? Other posters have mentioned that once this happens, things can get so much worse. Like the nav/radio/rear view camera can apparently go, among other things. I really dont want to replace the sensor because a) im young and broke b) it seems like it will eventually happen again considering where i live -- but i also dont want this issue to lead to other, more expensive repairs. Any thoughts or suggestions? Oh by the way I'm so dumb with cars i can barely spell the word haha. Thanks yall!


----------



## TBW (Apr 5, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Yeah, we had them unplug the sensors and tie the harness up and all the issues stopped.


I know I'm bumping an old post here, but do you have any idea what was involved in the harness being tied up? I requested my dealer to do this, but they refused citing liability. Wondering if someone could somehow accomplish this themselves. Sick of replacing these things every winter right after the year parts warranty is up. May I ask what dealer did it for you?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd imagine just disconnecting it and wire-tying it up out of the way. There is no liability in doing this, so I'm not sure why they would not do it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> I took at look at mine over the weekend and wow, that is a horrible setup. The wiring harness connectors and sensor connectors were full of dirt and road salt. I cleaned both harness and sensor connectors out with MAF cleaner and coated the sensor connector with dielectric grease. On the wiring harness there is an opening for a white clip to slide up to remove the wires from the connector, but it leaves the whole connector open for moister. I filled that slot in with dielectric grease too. So far so good with that.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that I put mud guards on the car over the summer and I think that helped keep it somewhat cleaner. The guards are right there to block crap from flinging up into the bumper cover.


Just to provide another update. It's been just about 3 months and so far through all the rain I haven't had anymore false positive blind spot warning lights. Cleaning and insulating the connector really seems to have helped. I recommend it to anyone else having this issue.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Apparently there has been a class action lawsuit filed about this issue (it applies to 2013 to 2018 Cruzes). You can check it out here. It says that they are are "easily damaged by water, snow, dirt, and other debris". This should certainly be a special warranty repair.

I have included a picture to show what they look like. I have replaced five of these modules so far (Dec 2014, Jan 2015, Feb 2017, Feb 2017 and Feb 2018). I was still trying to figure out a way to protect them in the winter. I do not want to take them out (since they are both working right now and I am afraid that might lead to problems). I was maybe thinking of liquid electric tape around the connector, hopefully that is easy to remove if it fails. If there is a way of preventing the debris getting in these modules should last many, many years. The second picture I did not take, that was taken from another thread.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

94mustang said:


> Apparently there has been a class action lawsuit filed about this issue (it applies to 2013 to 2018 Cruzes). You can check it out here. It says that they are are "easily damaged by water, snow, dirt, and other debris". This should certainly be a special warranty repair.
> 
> I have included a picture to show what they look like. I have replaced five of these modules so far (Dec 2014, Jan 2015, Feb 2017, Feb 2017 and Feb 2018). I was still trying to figure out a way to protect them in the winter. I do not want to take them out (since they are both working right now and I am afraid that might lead to problems). I was maybe thinking of liquid electric tape around the connector, hopefully that is easy to remove if it fails. If there is a way of preventing the debris getting in these modules should last many, many years. The second picture I did not take, that was taken from another thread.
> 
> ...


My thought on sealing them was to silicone the part split, and then silicone around the connector, with it plugged in.

But considering they should simply just be sealed to begin with...

I'm not normally one for a class-action suit, but that's one I will get behind. When we brought the car to the dealer on Monday, the tech adviser mentioned the Service Side Detection message, and I told him that we'd had the sensors disconnected and tied up after all the cluster and infotainment screen issues they caused when they both shorted out, and he said that honestly is the easiest way to deal with them - meaning it's even more prevalent than I thought.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Lawsuit: http://gmauthority.com/blog/2018/09...t-lawsuit-should-be-dismissed-automaker-says/


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Lawsuit: GM Wants Side Blind Zone Alert Lawsuit Killed | GM Authority


Given the messages on this forum, GM's numbers seem low.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

The service side detection system happened again on mine. I had the passenger side replaced just about 2 years ago.

Is there a way to know for certain which side is causing the problem?

Could someone pull the OHMS from a working sensor on both sides and post the values?

*EDIT*

Also, do we know if the left/right side are the same part #s?


----------



## rhalo1969 (Mar 15, 2019)

They are the same number for a 2014 Cruze.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Inspected mine today. I can't tell which one is bad. It's rained a lot here the last week and when I pulled the sensors out of the plastic frame there was a lot of water that came out with them, like it was sitting in there.

Looking closer at the sensor, as seen in the above image, it's obviously a two piece design. I bought some Gorilla waterproof tape. I'm just going to pick up 2 new sensors and seal the edges with the tape and seal the wire harness connectors.

Do we know if these things can just be plugged in or do they require being programed?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Inspected mine today. I can't tell which one is bad. It's rained a lot here the last week and when I pulled the sensors out of the plastic frame there was a lot of water that came out with them, like it was sitting in there.
> 
> Looking closer at the sensor, as seen in the above image, it's obviously a two piece design. I bought some Gorilla waterproof tape. I'm just going to pick up 2 new sensors and seal the edges with the tape and seal the wire harness connectors.
> 
> Do we know if these things can just be plugged in or do they require being programed?


Judging by the internal debris noise mine makes when I shake one of the units, I assume the inside of it looks like the original picture posted here of the corroded internals.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

For you guys just disabling this, is just unplugged the sensors all you need to do to get rid of the error? Not even the initial startup error?


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> For you guys just disabling this, is just unplugged the sensors all you need to do to get rid of the error? Not even the initial startup error?


Unplugging them removes the consist service message popping up while driving if the module is on the verge of failure and just causes an initial service message on startup, it will not pop back up again until next startup. It will however pop up on every startup unless some way is found to program it away.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Great, now i'm getting "service park assist" alert and my infotainment is not working. Nothing, screen totally blank.

I did have an issue a few months ago where my radio would not work but it still had a display. Now I get nothing.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Great, now i'm getting "service park assist" alert and my infotainment is not working. Nothing, screen totally blank.
> 
> I did have an issue a few months ago where my radio would not work but it still had a display. Now I get nothing.


I presume the audio itself still works, as do the controls on your steering wheel (if you have them)?

Check the infotainment fuse, it is most likely blown. Replace it and it'll just blow again. Disconnect the modules, one of them is blowing that fuse.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I'm going to head to the dealer sometime this week with my modules and hopefully they'll replace them under my extended warranty. If I get a replacement, I'm going to use some sort of sealant on them. I found some stuff on the shelves of a local store that is basically advertised as "cement" for different materials (metal, concrete, plastic, etc). Going to try the plastic one (obviously) and see how well it will seal up that crack between the 2 pieces.

I would really prefer to keep this system working if possible. I like having that extra notification pop up to assist with shoulder checks and I'm pretty sure the same module is used for rear cross-traffic detection when backing out of a parking spot. That has saved me a couple of times.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I presume the audio itself still works, as do the controls on your steering wheel (if you have them)?
> 
> Check the infotainment fuse, it is most likely blown. Replace it and it'll just blow again. Disconnect the modules, one of them is blowing that fuse.


The audio didn't work it was completely dead. But yeah it was the fuse, the 7.5amp one. Says it's for the infotainment and parking assist. Screen is working and no longer getting the parking assist error.

I disconnected the sensors earlier today after it blew so I'm just going to leave them unplugged for now until I can get two new ones.

Looks like #84440528 is the most updated version of the sensors. Can someone confirm?

The version I had put on two years ago under warranty is already been replaced. And the ones that were put on before I owned the car I believe were replacement part #'s of the originals. It looks like GM has gone through at least 3, possibly 4 versions of these parts. Yet they claim nothing is wrong.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

FYI, I just reached out to one of the law firms that was involved in the class action lawsuit against Chevrolet for the issues with the side detection modules. The person there told me that Chevy agreed to extend the warrantee on this part and would be sending out letters to all owners. Do not quote me on this, but I believe she said 6 yrs / 80K miles.

I wasted the $1k two years ago to replace these, and now they just failed again. Before finding out the above, I had been trying to buy 2 of the modules to install them, and it appears they are out of stock pretty much everywhere. And one place told me they were discontinued which makes sense it they were now addressing this issues (with a new part number being part of the overall solution).


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That would be something, if it happens.

We're past that mileage - however, ours did fail within that mileage, so I'd be curious if it could force their hand to replace them for free...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Crash said:


> FYI, I just reached out to one of the law firms that was involved in the class action lawsuit against Chevrolet for the issues with the side detection modules. The person there told me that Chevy agreed to extend the warrantee on this part and would be sending out letters to all owners. Do not quote me on this, but I believe she said 6 yrs / 80K miles.
> 
> I wasted the $1k two years ago to replace these, and now they just failed again. Before finding out the above, I had been trying to buy 2 of the modules to install them, and it appears they are out of stock pretty much everywhere. And one place told me they were discontinued which makes sense it they were now addressing this issues (with a new part number being part of the overall solution).


If you have proof of purchase that this was done by a licensed repair shop, or a record that can be pulled by the dealer that shows it was done, with under 80,000 miles then you will get a refund. There's a form to fill out that the dealer can help with. It applies to items that were paid out of pocket that were later found to be covered by extended warranties or special coverage.

Yeah, these sensors are hard to get. I just ordered 2 of them and it took almost 3 weeks to ship. They are finally on the way.

If the 80,000 mile thing is true, the sad part is it's not actually fixing the problem, just kicking the can down the road of a crap design.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

I just wonder how long it will take to get "the letter". Was thinking about getting a newer Chuze (w/ manual trans), but I do not want to sell it until this is fixed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> If the 80,000 mile thing is true, the sad part is it's not actually fixing the problem, just kicking the can down the road of a crap design.


This is true...though if it leads to a free replacement (if they were disconnected prior to 80k miles - like ours were), siliconing the living **** out of them should solve the issue.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I've asked around before without answers. Does anyone know if these things are just plug and play or do they need programming? I bought two and will be getting them in a few days.

I'll post a few pictures of what they look like if they are changed. They are the newest part #'s available. Once I verify they fix the problem I'm going to wrap them with waterproof tape.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Since it makes very little sense for them _not_ to be plug and play, they probably aren't, haha.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

BDCCruze said:


> Does anyone know if these things are just plug and play or do they need programming?


My service manual doesn't say. There's no section for replacing that module. Since the modules do connect to the car's computer bus, it's completely possible.

Then again, maybe it will work like the radio: If the vin is cleared from the radio's memory, it will program itself. So, if these are new units, it may work. If they're used, maybe not.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

I have seem different answers to that question on the forums. I asked the dealer that question a month ago. The guy did not seem too confident on his answer. But as they charged me for reprogramming them 2 years ago, he said "yes" it looks like they need to be programmed. 

Not like I am going to buy any, but I am curious where you got yours. All of the big online parts places told me backordered and cancelled my orders.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Crash said:


> I have seem different answers to that question on the forums. I asked the dealer that question a month ago. The guy did not seem too confident on his answer. But as they charged me for reprogramming them 2 years ago, he said "yes" it looks like they need to be programmed.
> 
> Not like I am going to buy any, but I am curious where you got yours. All of the big online parts places told me backordered and cancelled my orders.


I just bought it from what of those random GM parts sites. You just have to tell them you are willing to wait. It has taken almost 3 weeks to get them in stock. Here is the one I used.

I do know these can be flashed with upgrades. TIS shows they have a calibration but there has not been any updates since release from what I can tell.

Guess I'll be the guinea pig.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Side object sensor modules (blind zone, side detection...Etc) DO require programming when replaced. They are NOT plug-n-play.

Special coverage adjustment #N172097060 was released April 1st.

It covers blind zone alert system failure due to water intrusion for 6yr80kmiles from original I'm service date. It covers 13-16 Gen1 Cruzes, 14-15 Impalas, and 13-17 Acadias..

You get new modules, plastic shields to protect the module and connector, and a new harness.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> Side object sensor modules (blind zone, side detection...Etc) DO require programming when replaced. They are NOT plug-n-play.
> 
> Special coverage adjustment #N172097060 was released April 1st.
> 
> ...


Wait...it's real?

So, since ours were disconnected and the harness tied up at 57,169 miles (**** near two years ago to the day - April 7th, 2017), would they be eligible for free replacement?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > Side object sensor modules (blind zone, side detection...Etc) DO require programming when replaced. They are NOT plug-n-play.
> ...


You'd have to talk to GM about that situation. Especially if you're out of mileage now. If you're still in you're golden.

You didn't get them repaired, so I don't know how the reimbursement would work either. But if a dealer disabled them I'd definitely go talk to them about this


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> But if a dealer disabled them I'd definitely go talk to them about this


Heck, if a dealer looked at them and didn't fix it, I'd talk to them too. The visit would prove the problem happened back then.

See if they'll work a deal. Given the cost, if GM would cover the cost of the modules and you pay the labor, I'd call that a win.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> See if they'll work a deal. Given the cost, if GM would cover the cost of the modules and you pay the labor, I'd call that a win.


I'd be down with that, given it's about one hour of work.


----------



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

It's real, just checked out my warranty tracker. Bam listed is the special coverage mentioned before. Setting up an appointment asap


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

Got a link that warranty tracker? I created a my.chevrolet.com account, and I see this one "Special Coverage N172097060". A google search does not show any results where all the other ones do. It shows the expiration mileage as 80,049 (odd numbers?). Is that the one?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> Side object sensor modules (blind zone, side detection...Etc) DO require programming when replaced. They are NOT plug-n-play.
> 
> Special coverage adjustment #N172097060 was released April 1st.
> 
> ...


Would the programming be something any shop with a 2 way scan tool could do or is it dealer only?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Crash said:


> It shows the expiration mileage as 80,049 (odd numbers?).


That's 80,000 miles plus whatever the odometer showed when the car was "placed into service" (first sold). Odds are, you'll find all your warranties end in ",049".


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

you are correct, sir.

Now will see:
1) if GM will reimburse me for the $1k I spent two years ago to repair this
2) if they will honor that this latest occurrence happened before 80K miles. My car just went over 80K, but I called the dealership before this occurred. And at that time they stated to text them photos to demonstrate the failure before 80K miles

Appointment set for 4/19 (if parts can be acquired).


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Crash said:


> Now will see:
> 1) if GM will reimburse me for the $1k I spent two years ago to repair this
> 2) if they will honor that this latest occurrence happened before 80K miles. My car just went over 80K, but I called the dealership before this occurred. And at that time they stated to text them photos to demonstrate the failure before 80K miles


If it was me, I'd hold off on #1 until you're sure you have #2 in the bag.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BDC,
It's not a scan tool setup procedure. It's an actual programming event requiring access to the GM SPS


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Local dealer said it's $130 to program them up. Guess I'll take that route.


----------



## jpt19 (Apr 12, 2019)

I had mine replaced today under this new coverage. It required multiple days as they didn't have the part in stock the first day. 
Externally it looks much different from before. I didn't attempt to remove it or anything, however. Here is a photo I took, showing the new design.
(I cant post links yet, so you would have to manually enter this.)

http: //imgur.com /reQlOSK


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

That looks like a better design. My appointment is for next Friday.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

jpt19 said:


> I had mine replaced today under this new coverage. It required multiple days as they didn't have the part in stock the first day.
> Externally it looks much different from before. I didn't attempt to remove it or anything, however. Here is a photo I took, showing the new design.
> (I cant post links yet, so you would have to manually enter this.)
> 
> http: //imgur.com /reQlOSK


Interesting. My local dealer had ordered in some parts. One module has arrived, the other is still on backorder. He hasn't specified whether it's a replacement of the original or this new design you seem to have received. I guess I'll find out in the next week or 2.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

I would hope they would not install the old version. That would be crazy.


----------



## CTDNathan (May 12, 2018)

Crash said:


> I would hope they would not install the old version. That would be crazy.


The bulletin lists kits for the different cover vehicles, not the individual parts. New harness, sensors, and added covers is what's included. Still waiting on my kit to show up at my dealer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jpt19 said:


> I had mine replaced today under this new coverage. It required multiple days as they didn't have the part in stock the first day.
> Externally it looks much different from before. I didn't attempt to remove it or anything, however. Here is a photo I took, showing the new design.
> (I cant post links yet, so you would have to manually enter this.)
> 
> http: //imgur.com /reQlOSK


Welcome Aboard:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> BDC,
> It's not a scan tool setup procedure. It's an actual programming event requiring access to the GM SPS


Does the tech need to know which serial# is on which side? I received my kit an will install it tomorrow. Going to take it in and want to make sure they are not going to have to tear it apart. I can just photo the numbers if I need to.

Got my kit the other day. Cost a hair over $300. I've already had the main harness replaced so just going to sell that to recoup some cost.










Also, I see part # 84626011 is listed on the bag that has the sensor splash guards. Seems to be only a $20-30 part. Fort the guys that want to just buy the covers you could probably pick them up.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I installed my repair kit yesterday. I'm still getting the popup on start saying to service the system, but once I clear it, it no longer comes back while driving, which I suppose is good. I plan on taking into the dealer sometime next week to program the sensors but I hope things are not still messed up. I kind of hoped the error at least went away.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The error always goes away once you clear it and doesn't come back when driving - at least ours has always done that.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Been following this thread for a bit. Wasn't really sure about the loss of the display screen. Then came Saturdays rain, while I was driving Service Side Detection and Parking Assist, and my screen went out. Guess I'll have to talk to the dealer today. I know I'm over the 80k mark but under the 6yrs. You lose all function of the screen, luckily the steering wheel controls still work.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> The error always goes away once you clear it and doesn't come back when driving - at least ours has always done that.


This most recent time, before disabling the system in the radio, it kept popping up "Service side detection system" while driving.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Oh really? Most interesting! 

I don't think ours ever did that, except for when it was shorting out the harness and "restarting" everything.


----------



## jpt19 (Apr 12, 2019)

Interestingly, the class-action case may be re-opened? www pacermonitor com/public/case/24563741/Hudson_et_al_v_General_Motors,_LLC

I am not really too concerned, as mine was already fixed (for free) and has been working fine for the last couple weeks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Took my car in today and had the sensors programmed for $130. So far working great.

Few pics from the installation. I wrapped electrical tape thoroughly around the sensor seam where it splits and also the connector. Hopefully this is the last time I ever have to touch them.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

For me, my display would start to ask up and the blinkers (as the sound plays through the stereo) would act up (all after the side detection check screen has first appears weeks back). And once (first time these failed), my display when dark.

I just had them replaced on my car using the special coverage. And best of all, they will reimburse me the $1000 for the fix I paid for 2 years ago.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I checked my display fuse last night and it was blown, replaced it, and blew it again. Looks like I have a short somewhere. I'm tempted to unplug the radar harness and replace the fuse. I have an appointment with the dealership tomorrow. Might try it tonight so I'll know if they try to feed me some other story.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

bsumpter said:


> I checked my display fuse last night and it was blown, replaced it, and blew it again. Looks like I have a short somewhere. I'm tempted to unplug the radar harness and replace the fuse. I have an appointment with the dealership tomorrow. Might try it tonight so I'll know if they try to feed me some other story.


What did you find out?


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

I got my car back from the dealer yesterday. They confirmed the rear radar has a issue. I'm out of the warranty time frame but they are going t work with me on it. They said as of now parts are on back order and not currently available. They will call me when he has some more info. I didn't have a chance to unplug the harness. I still might just to see if I can get my display to work again. I've gotten so used to my backup camera its weird to park using my mirrors lol.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

bsumpter said:


> I got my car back from the dealer yesterday. They confirmed the rear radar has a issue. I'm out of the warranty time frame but they are going t work with me on it. They said as of now parts are on back order and not currently available. They will call me when he has some more info. I didn't have a chance to unplug the harness. I still might just to see if I can get my display to work again. I've gotten so used to my backup camera its weird to park using my mirrors lol.


I call it backing up "the old fashion way" when I'm driving a beater.

At first I thought the camera was a gimmick, then after a few weeks you realize how useful it is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> At first I thought the camera was a gimmick, then after a few weeks you realize how useful it is.


Especially as vehicle beltlines get higher and windows get smaller.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> BDCCruze said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought the camera was a gimmick, then after a few weeks you realize how useful it is.
> ...


I don't remember if it was Jalopnik, or some other outlet, but they did a April fools article about the Camaro Bei g the first Chevy getting SuperCruise so they could keep making the windows smaller, and eventually meet the engineering goal of a windowless Camaro. LMAO


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Haha, they are pretty small, but it does fit the style of the car.

Honestly, once you've been inside for five minutes, you're used to it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MP81 said:


> Especially as vehicle beltlines get higher and windows get smaller.


Truth. My prior rides had low lines, so it was easy to see out the back. But now everything has a high blind spot in the back. I don't feel as safe backing up without the camera. I ended up splurging on at LTZ just to get the camera.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

MP81 said:


> Haha, they are pretty small, but it does fit the style of the car.
> 
> Honestly, once you've been inside for five minutes, you're used to it.


Used robot, yes...Still sucks though. Just like the mirror setup on Cruze. I've been used to it for months, but it still sucks.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I just got a Special Coverage letter in the mail this week from GM.

It talks about the blind side zone alerts and basically everything everyone has been reporting. It says their solution is to cover the cost of repair for up to 6 years or 130,000km from the date the vehicle was put in to service. They'll also reimburse anyone who paid for it previously.

My new parts are still on back order. It's been about 3 weeks, hopefully they'll come in soon. I have the old ones unplugged for now to avoid a short in the line.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Just an update for those who do lose their screen. I unplugged the harness under the bumper bar, then replaced the 7.5a fuse and my screen worked again.


----------



## RichK52 (May 3, 2019)

I can confirm bsumpter's comment. The 2013 Cruz LT 7.5A fuse for the console display was blown and started working after I replaced the fuse. 

I plan on disconnecting the sensors with the assumption that the module is a pass-though design and you cannot disconnect the wiring harness from it. I then plan to water-proof the wiring harness connectors with dielectric grease and then insulate them from the water and salt by encasing them in heat shrink. The size needed can be found in the electrical department at HD, Lowes, or Ace hardware and is used for insulating underground 120/220V electrical cables. The other solution would to use liquid electrical tape which is also found in the same electrical department in a small red can. The liquid electrical tape has a brush to apply the liquid to the connector and which dries to a rubber like water-resistant shield. 

Another option for those who have not yet experienced the failure is to apply the liquid electrical tape around the connectors while they are plugged in. If needed, the dried liquid electrical tape can easily be peeled off. For those owners, whose warranty has expired, applying this will not effect GM's position on fixing the system, since the warranty has expired.


----------



## jpt19 (Apr 12, 2019)

@RichK52 - Did you know GM has extended the warranty of these sensors (see earlier posts in this thread)? Mine was failing the same as you and other describe, with the fuse blowing. I had mine fixed for free a couple weeks ago.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my car back today from the dealer. I'll let the pics speak for themselves.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

bsumpter said:


> Got my car back today from the dealer. I'll let the pics speak for themselves.


Well that just looks delicious.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bsumpter said:


> Got my car back today from the dealer. I'll let the pics speak for themselves.


Yeah, that will blow some fuses.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

We still need to inquire with our dealer if they'll install the new kit, since _based on the wording_ of the letter from GM, it sure seems like since the parts _did technically fail_ within the listed warranty mileage/time, they should be covered...but I'm not quite sure where we need to go at the dealer, since I'm not going to bring the car there for them to say no. But I'll bring it in if they say yes. Probably just need to give em a ring.


----------



## bsumpter (Dec 18, 2013)

Ya, I knew the service manager since I had worked there before. I came in and told him my problem and ask if there were any service bulletins. At the time he had no knowledge of the issues, but he proceeded to look into it and found it. I knew I was past the 80k so he said he had to run a warranty calculator to determine the cost of repair, which came out reasonably.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

We had this repaired prior to the special bulletin coming out, and then it happened again, just 2000 miles past the coverage. Dealer said too bad. So we wrote to GM customer care directly and they might do something for us. One thing they asked was if we still had the letter and reimbursement form. Well I found the letter, but not the reimbursement form. If someone still has theirs, could you scan and post it?​


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how long has it been since you had it repaired? Dealer repairs are generally covered by a year warranty.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Got a nice fat check for almost 500 bones today from GM. Reimbursement for replacing that stupid rear harness and diagnostic fees. Ended up just being the module. Dealer was just throwing parts at it, at my expense.


----------



## Campbellonh (Sep 25, 2016)

About a year ago.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Mother #################### --- arghhh

All that work I did in April for nothing. Started getting this stupid warning again today, even with the new covers and sealing everything. The stupid part is when I had it fixed in 2017 they lasted until 2019. I get the covers and try to seal everything at only get 7 months out of it. wtf.

If I have to put another set of sensors on it I'm going to wrap the entire **** thing in saran wrap.

Does anyone know of an easy way to turn these off permanently? I'm at the point where I just don't want to deal with it anymore. That's 3 times on this car that these have gone bad.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I asked, because ours have been disconnected for like two years now, but I don't think there is a way to turn the warning off.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

This morning I turned it back on and the system is working again without errors. It probably dried out. I'm going to take down the sensors and wrap them up with plastic wrap to completely cover them and see if they still work. If it does, if/when they completely fail again I'll do it to the new ones.

_EDIT_
I still have my old units from earlier in the year. I think the passenger side is the one that goes bad. I could use my old drivers side on the passenger side and should be good if wrapping them doesn't work.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Quick update. I took out the passenger sensor today and I cannot for the life of me see how water would be getting into this. It's still sealed very well and there was tape over the vent hole already. I checked under some of the tape I put on and there is no moister. I put it back up and put some tape around the cover to seal the seems, I don't know what else to do.

What I did find that may be an issue is related to a change I made to the harness. The harness runs along the bumper, connecting the sensors, and connects to the car with larger 8 or 10 pin connector. I wrapped that in plastic a month ago and fully sealed it. I did this because it hangs down and was getting completely covered by water. So I took off the plastic and it was completely full of moisture, really bad. I'm not sure how it would have gotten in there since it was fully sealed. Either way, I cleaned everything with electrical connector cleaner, and packed the connector inside and outside full of dialectical grease. Then I zip tied it up on top of the metal bumper so it would not be hanging down and getting wet. I don't know if that was the problem but it would be an awful coincidence that it's always the passenger side detector that acts up.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

6M update. So far the light has not came back on after moving the rear harness up on top of the bumper. _crosses fingers_. I also did _not_ wrap the sensors with anything. I just put the covers on and tapped up the connectors good.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So is the thought that the location of the harness, which causes it to get super wet, causes the water to follow the harness down into (at least) the passenger sensor?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> So is the thought that the location of the harness, which causes it to get super wet, causes the water to follow the harness down into (at least) the passenger sensor?


No, they loop back up into the connector on the sensors, I don't think the water couldn't travel upwards. I think putting the cover on the sensors truly fixes them getting corroded, or at least drastically helps.

I think my issue was that the big wiring harness connector, the one that connects to the body and goes out to the sensors, was getting completely soaked with water due to just hanging down in the bumper cover. It was almost like a big plastic scoop. I know my bumper was removed prior to my ownership of the vehicle so I don't know if they all came like that or mine was just not put back together right. So I just put it on top of the aluminum bumper and zipped tied it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Just wanted to post another quick update. It's been raining for several days here and throughout the summer. Haven't had a single issue with the passenger mirror lighting up anymore, or any other issue with the SDS.

If you are experiencing this, definitely clean up the large main harness in the rear bumper, seal with dialectic grease, and zip tie it up on top of the bumper. I'm nearing 100% confidence that it fixed my problem.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, 1 year update since I cleaned and moved that rear main wiring harness up to the top of my bumper and so far the lights have never came back on. This is by far the longest stretch I've ever had that side object sensors not acting up.

A combination of putting the covers kit over the sensors and putting the grease in and moving up the rear harness I believe has permanently fixed the issue.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I am happy to not have any of this nonsense.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Unfortunately, my right side module went bad even with this 'new part'. I had it installed in April of 2019, which means it has not lasted as long as the old ones. It started off by flashing all the time when there was nothing in the blind spot at all, and now it is just completely dead. I have not seen the "service side detection", but I am sure that is coming soon. Since my car was purchased in February of 2013, this puts me outside of the time period for the recall. One would think a part replaced with a recall would last longer than 1 year and 8 months. 

Here is my history with this module going bad;

Dec-08-2014 Blind Spot Sensor (Left Side)
Jan-22-2015 Blind Spot Sensor (Right Side)
Feb-06-2017 Blind Spot Sensor (Right Side)
Feb-07-2017 Blind Spot Sensor (Left Side)
Feb-05-2018 Blind Spot Sensor (Right Side)
Feb-15-2019 Blind Spot Sensor (Left Side) (Diagnostic only) 
Apr-03-2019 Both Blind Spot Senor's Fixed Under Recall Warranty

If they will not cover it, or install it at a reduced cost I will install it myself (since it is really easy to install). I will then put silicone all over the edges of it. It will have to be programmed, this process only takes like 15 minutes (I saw a video of someone programming it here, this is for an enclave but the same idea). I imagine they will still charge $200 for 15 minutes of work. This same dealership charged about $700 this past summer to pull a fuse, and it turns out that was not even the issue (there was a battery drain).

The last time I let this problem go on for a month and a half, I just ignored it. Then one day while going to work many lights came on my dashboard including an airbag one. I was then not able to turn the car off at first, when I did finally get it turned off it would not turn back on. I have to look at this as something that needs to be replaced every two years, I figure it costs about $800 to replace them, so about $33 a month. Still cheaper than a car payment.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

94mustang said:


> Unfortunately, my right side module went bad even with this 'new part'. I had it installed in April of 2019, which means it has not lasted as long as the old ones. It started off by flashing all the time when there was nothing in the blind spot at all, and now it is just completely dead. I have not seen the "service side detection", but I am sure that is coming soon. Since my car was purchased in February of 2013, this puts me outside of the time period for the recall. One would think a part replaced with a recall would last longer than 1 year and 8 months.
> 
> I have to look at this as something that needs to be replaced every two years, I figure it costs about $800 to replace them, so about $33 a month. Still cheaper than a car payment.


I am in the same boat. I just noticed that my right side module is starting to fail, and I had them install the "new" versions of these and the harness under the recall in April 2019 when the recall just hit the streets.

And I, like you, had replaced the original ones 2 years prior to that. So I have owned the car for about 5.5 years and this is the 3rd failure. Basically every 2 years, they need to be replaced. I was hoping for the new version of the modules to not fail as often. BS


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Glad I didn't bother to try and get ours covered under the new warranty. They're disconnected and the harness is tied up out of the way. After the issues they caused the final time the failed, I'd rather not have them go again.


----------



## Crash (Sep 14, 2015)

So I think my options are:
1) do nothing, but that will only lead to dashboard issues and blown fuses (what happened to me the first time). So this is not a value option.
2) Take all the the connections away, clean them, and use tons of dielectric grease, liquid electric tape, gorilla waterproof tap, or heat shrink to seal up the connections better. With the hope the issue goes away and that the sensors themselves have not been damaged by salt/water. Great work in the dead of winter.
3) Replace the sensors myself, do all the extra waterproofing in #2 above, and then get the dealer to re-code them. module (84651441) is around $300 USD. W/ dealer cost maybe $200 (based on previous posts from others)
4) Just pay to have the dealer do all the work. Expected to be $800-1000.
5) Disconnect them and bag the connectors coming from the main/car side. I kind of like having working sensors.

Guess I will go w/ #2 first.
If that fails, then #3.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Update to post #128 here.

This summer I started noticing an occasional time where one of the mirror lights would come on when it was really wet out - finally a few days ago I got a 'SDS' error again after it rained for 3 days straight. I immediately went for the main connector and pulled it down. It was completely covered in mud and dirt, so putting on the bumper does help keep it out of the way, but it does not fully stop the water intrusion. I think the mud buildup was holding the water right on the connector which over time allows intrusion and gives the false readings when it shorts out.

I pulled it down and cleaned all the mud and dirt off the connector and reapplied the dialectic grease. No crusties so I'm good. I then wrapped the big harness it with electrical tape all the way from where it comes out of the car, down about 8" past the connector going the other way.

I plan on keeping this car until at least next summer, so I'll have a lot of road behind me to know if this helped. I feel very confindent the issue is fixed by taping it. Every time I work on it, I get more time between faults, so I think I'm almost there. It's been 2 years and 60k miles since my last hardware fault - the couple issues since were water intrusion related - other than cleaning I haven't had to replace anything.


----------



## darkangelzappno (9 mo ago)

I just had my sds modules replaced today for the 3rd time. After the 2nd time it happened my dealer put in the cover housings and it worked great til about a year ago. I managed to go a year without the modules causing huge issues but none the less, why do they need to be replaced once coverings are on? Got the old modules back and they were full of water and looked exploded from it.
















I don't think this is what's supposed to happen once the covers are installed...


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@darkangelzappno Go back and check out my post on this, I've tried to cover this really well. I replaced my sensors, put some tape on them around the seam, and wrapped up the main harness that plugs into the car. So far. I've gone 3.5 years with that setup and have put on over 100k miles with it. I've had the service light come on twice in 3.5 years (both times during heavy rain storms). So far the system is still fully functional. I live in the rust belt so I get plenty of salt and water on my car.

But the reason I came here is I watched a video on YouTube where someone replaced the sensors. He said after about 10 startups they started working without programming. This guy is a wealth of great information on there so I can't imagine he'd be wrong but this goes against everything I know of these sensors. Anyknow else try replacing them without programming?


----------

